# Slingshot Movie?!



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Just saw this on my Amazon Prime account. I have no idea what it's about, but I'm gonna have to check it out!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Nvm. Just watched the trailer (1 min.) and I almost got bored halfway through. Still, funny concept


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

What the? . . .

No offense, but that was a minute and 13 seconds I'll never get back. LOL. :huh:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The Leslie Nielsen knock off should have been a clue. But it did go right from there to a 3 Stooges film.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Started to watch the movie because of the slingshot thing . Couldn't continue watching . It's a corny low budget film with the worst acting ever . 0 stars.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

treefork said:


> Started to watch the movie because of the slingshot thing . Couldn't continue watching . It's a corny low budget film with the worst acting ever . 0 stars.


I give you props for even starting it! How do people get these things funded?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Look how the younger guy is holding is pouch.....anybody try shooting like that?

GP


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Look how the younger guy is holding is pouch.....anybody try shooting like that?
> 
> GP


Pete, Please!!!! :blink:


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

I can't wait for the sequel!
Wrist rocket detectives.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Don't want to ruin the ending, but did they catch the squirrel?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Don't want to ruin the ending, but did they catch the squirrel?


I actually watched the whole movie. I love bad movies! Spoiler alert... At the end the young cop kills the alien, who steals peoples senses by touching them with his bare foot, by using his slingshot to shoot a cupcake into the alien's mouth. Now, does that really sound so silly to you guys?


----------

